# Alsa & upgrade Kde [Risolto?magari!]

## ProT-0-TypE

salve a tutti, stavo cercando di upgradare il kde ma ad un certo punto mi ha dato l'errore: 

```
checking for built-in ALSA... "yes"

configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel.

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

```

Perchè cerca di upgradarmi pure gli alsa drivers se io ho il kernel 2.6.5 e non li ho nemmeno scaricati? 

C'è un modo per upgradare il kde e dirgli di non upgradare gli alsa drivers?Last edited by ProT-0-TypE on Fri Apr 30, 2004 8:25 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vedi se nel tu /var/cache/edb/virtuals hai una riga simile a questa

```
virtual/alsa sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources media-sound/alsa-driver
```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

no, non ce l'ha

questo è tutto quello che c'è:

```
virtual/xft x11-base/xfree

virtual/gzip app-arch/gzip

virtual/glu x11-base/xfree

virtual/x11 x11-base/xfree

virtual/cron sys-apps/vixie-cron

virtual/modutils sys-apps/module-init-tools sys-apps/modutils

virtual/glibc sys-libs/glibc

virtual/bootloader sys-boot/grub

virtual/opengl media-video/nvidia-glx x11-base/xfree

virtual/linux-sources sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

virtual/logger app-admin/sysklogd

virtual/jre dev-java/blackdown-jre dev-java/blackdown-jdk

sys-apps/console-tools sys-apps/kbd

virtual/editor app-editors/nano

virtual/jdk dev-java/blackdown-jdk

virtual/lpr net-print/cups

virtual/os-headers sys-kernel/linux-headers

virtual/python dev-lang/python

virtual/kernel sys-kernel/linux-headers

virtual/java-scheme dev-java/blackdown-jre dev-java/blackdown-jdk

virtual/mpg123 media-sound/mpg123

virtual/ghostscript app-text/ghostscript

virtual/ssh net-misc/openssh

virtual/glut media-libs/glut

virtual/mta net-mail/ssmtp

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che kernel usi? (2.6.5 ok ma quello di gentoo o il vanilla)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

scaricato da kernel.org. il vanilla penso

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> scaricato da kernel.org. il vanilla penso

 

mmm.. allora non so. Ma perche non scarichi il development-sources che e' la stessa identica cosa ma almeno e' un pacchetto gentoo?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ce l'avevo già su un cd  :Very Happy: 

Cmq anche prima di formattare avevo quello, e non mi aveva dato problemi con l'upgrade del kde!

----------

## MonsterMord

Io ho risolto il problema come da oggetto.

Per la precisione mi sono compilato il 2.6.5 con alsa, ho emerso i pacchetti alsa-utils e/o tools (ora non ricordo), ho configurato per bene i moduli alsa e poi ho aggiunto nel /etc/make.conf

USE="-alsa"

in questo modo non mi risolve più le dipendenze di alsa e non cerca "stupidamente" di installarmi gli alsa-driver 1.0.3

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il modo piu' giusto e' avere quella linea nel file virtuals.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ok! con la

```
USE="-alsa" 
```

non me li scarica più! grazie!

(era più semplice del previsto)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> non me li scarica più! grazie!

 

Ma con questo metodo certe applicazioni perderanno la compatibilita' con alsa.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   non me li scarica più! grazie! 
> 
> Ma con questo metodo certe applicazioni perderanno la compatibilita' con alsa.

 

AAAAAAAHHHHH non dirmi così! Qualche altro modo per risolvere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> AAAAAAAHHHHH non dirmi così! Qualche altro modo per risolvere?

 

Se proprio non vuoi scaricarti il pacchetto del kernel allora dai un

```
# emerge -i --oneshot media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3
```

----------

## MonsterMord

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se proprio non vuoi scaricarti il pacchetto del kernel allora dai un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

il problema per me non era scaricare i driver e ricompilarli, era che cercando di sostituire i sorgenti del kernel 2.6.5 poi in fase di compilazione mi dava ERRORE   :Exclamation: 

Aggiungo: il sonoro in kde funziona, però kmix da dei warning del tipo "mixer alsa non trovato" etc... ect...

Che sia il problema di avere compilato con -alsa?

Boh, per il momento

```
# man emerge
```

e studio la tua soluzione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> Che sia il problema di avere compilato con -alsa?

 

No rischi solo che certe applicazione non abbiano il supporto per alsa.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Nel make.conf ho questa riga:

```
ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"
```

prima di formattare non ce l'avevo.

Sarà per questo che cerca di scaricare gli alsa drivers e prima di formattare non lo faceva?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a commentare quella riga, ma dubito che non ti domandera' piu' alsa. Comunque prova non si sa mai.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho fatto. ma ora in ogni caso non mi sta chiedendo più gli alsa per cui non posso provare se funziona!

MonsterMord anche tu hai quella linea?

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> checking for built-in ALSA... "yes"
> 
> configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel.
> ...

 

Quella riga dice che KDE ha bisogno di ALSA compilato come modulo.

(ci sono utenti KDE che confermano o smentiscono?)

----------

## MonsterMord

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ho fatto. ma ora in ogni caso non mi sta chiedendo più gli alsa per cui non posso provare se funziona!
> 
> MonsterMord anche tu hai quella linea?

 

Assolutamente no (anche perchè nel portatile non ho una sblive! ma uno schifosissimo i8x0). L'alsa è indipendente dalla scheda audio che usi, il modulo corretto lo indichi nel file /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

comunque nel kernel non li ho compilati come moduli. Fatemi sapere se vanno compilati come moduli!

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Fatemi sapere se vanno compilati come moduli!

 

Come ho detto nel mio post il messaggio di errore lamenta il fatto che alsa sia built-in.

Io, al posto tuo, proverei a compilarli come moduli.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ok come finisce l'aggiornamento ci provo. Cmq dopo che ho tolto la riga dal make.conf mi sa che non me li ha più richiesti!

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> ok come finisce l'aggiornamento ci provo. Cmq dopo che ho tolto la riga dal make.conf mi sa che non me li ha più richiesti!

 

Certo, ma adesso stai mettendo fuori gioco alsa, i programmi verranno compilati con il solo supporto OSS e Alsa verrà comunque utilizzata in emulazione (io non ho provato ma dicono che la qualità sonora é peggiore!).

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Quote:*   

> Certo, ma adesso stai mettendo fuori gioco alsa, i programmi verranno compilati con il solo supporto OSS e Alsa verrà comunque utilizzata in emulazione (io non ho provato ma dicono che la qualità sonora é peggiore!).

 

perchè? ho stoppato la compilazione ed ho tolto -alsa da USE.

e pure la linea ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

Quindi dovrebbe compilare normalmente (penso)

----------

## randomaze

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> perchè? ho stoppato la compilazione ed ho tolto -alsa da USE.
> 
> e pure la linea ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"
> 
> Quindi dovrebbe compilare normalmente (penso)

 

Si, ho riletto meglio il thread!

Dovrebbe essere tutto normale. Quando hai detto "ho tolto la riga" pensavo ti riferissi al supporto alsa.

Comunque é strano che quell' ALSA_CARDS abbia questo effetto, in teoria serviva solo per ottimizzare "emerge alsa-driver" e non per forzarlo o simili.

----------

## iDarbert

Per quanto riguarda il kernel perchè non copi il pacchetto nei distfiles ed emergi le gentoo-dev-sources in modo che scarichi solo le patch?

Quando usavo KDE mi funzionava anche se i driver erano built in, non credo che centri.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

credo di aver risolto togliendo la famosa riga 

```
ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"
```

dal make.conf.

Ma prima di gioire vorrei provare ad emergere qualcos'altro..

----------

## MonsterMord

Visto che continuo ad avere errori nella compilazione degli alsa driver, invece di mettere il USE="-alsa" posso mascherare il pacchetto alsa-driver in /usr/portage/profiles/packages_mask ?

Come faccio a rendere la modifica definitiva e a non perderla ad ogni emerge sync?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metterli in /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## MonsterMord

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Metterli in /etc/portage/package.mask

 

è normale che non abbia il direttorio /etc/portage ?   :Shocked: 

come soluzione può funzionare o è una schifezza da evitare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> è normale che non abbia il direttorio /etc/portage ?  

 

Normalissimo, creala.

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> come soluzione può funzionare o è una schifezza da evitare?

 

E' la soluzione piu' elegante  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## joshuait

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *MonsterMord wrote:*   come soluzione può funzionare o è una schifezza da evitare? 
> 
> E' la soluzione piu' elegante  .

 

Soluzione ottima...

Il metodo suggerito dell' "emerge -i" è infatti una rottura: ogni volta che si fa "emerge world" e trova alsa-driver aggiornati cerca di scaricarli e di compilarli... e blocca il resto dell'emerge!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *joshuait wrote:*   

> Il metodo suggerito dell' "emerge -i" è infatti una rottura: ogni volta che si fa "emerge world" e trova alsa-driver aggiornati cerca di scaricarli e di compilarli... e blocca il resto dell'emerge!

 

Inazi tutto benvenuto. Per questo c'e' l'opzione --oneshot che non ti fa aggiornare ad ogni uscita del pacchetto (emerge -i --oneshot package).

----------

## MonsterMord

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' la soluzione piu' elegante  .

 

 *joshuait wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soluzione ottima...

 

Grazie per i complimenti   :Cool:   ma non  funziona   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```

mordmobile root # cat /etc/portage/package.mask

media-sound/alsa-driver

mordmobile root # emerge -p alsa-tools

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "media-sound/alsa-driver" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- media-sound/alsa-driver-0.5.12a (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.0_rc2 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.4 (masked by: package.mask, ~keyword)

- media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.4-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~keyword)

- media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.8 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.2c (masked by: package.mask, ~keyword)

- media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.2 (masked by: package.mask)

!!!    (dependency required by "media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.3" [ebuild])

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

Tutta colpa del virtual/alsa...

Che rottura! Come faccio a dirgli che ho già i driver alsa nel 2.6.6 e non mi deve più rompere le OO   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## joshuait

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie per i complimenti    ma non  funziona  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Eh, in effetti io l'avevo risolto con "emerge -i alsa-driver-1.0.3" anzichè con il sistema del masked... qui ti da un errore perchè ha bisogno di quella dipendenza ma gli hai detto di non scaricarla da nessuna parte (infatti, ti dice che tutti i pacchetti alsa-driver che la risolverebbero sono masked)

Mi sembrerebbe sensato applicarli entrambi contemporaneamente: 

- "emerge -i alsa-driver-1.3.0" dice "OK, ti ho installato il supporto virtual/alsa..."

- averlo inserito nel .masked dice "...e non ti propongo più di aggiornarlo!"

----------

## MonsterMord

 *joshuait wrote:*   

> Mi sembrerebbe sensato applicarli entrambi contemporaneamente: 
> 
> - "emerge -i alsa-driver-1.3.0" dice "OK, ti ho installato il supporto virtual/alsa..."
> 
> - averlo inserito nel .masked dice "...e non ti propongo più di aggiornarlo!"

 

Allora ho fatto

emerge -i media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3

poi ho masherato tutti i maggiori di 1.0.3

>media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3

così non dovrebbe più cercare di aggiornare in futuro.

Per il momento sembra funzionare bene, grazie mille!

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Inazi tutto benvenuto. Per questo c'e' l'opzione --oneshot che non ti fa aggiornare ad ogni uscita del pacchetto (emerge -i --oneshot package).

 

Mi sembra ottima anche la soluzione proposta da fedeliallalinea, l'hai provata?

----------

## joshuait

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Inazi tutto benvenuto. Per questo c'e' l'opzione --oneshot che non ti fa aggiornare ad ogni uscita del pacchetto (emerge -i --oneshot package). 
> 
> Mi sembra ottima anche la soluzione proposta da fedeliallalinea, l'hai provata?

 

Tutto ciò che fa "--oneshot" è non scrivere nel /var/cache/edb/world il nome del pacchetto, così non viene aggiornato con "emerge world"... 

Non è così vero!!  Se si fa un "emerge -D world", le dipendenze vengono ricalcolate e, se un altro pacchetto (es. alsa-tools) dice di voler aggiornare anche le sue dipendenze (ovvero virtual/alsa, ovvero alsa-driver) il problema si ripresenterebbe!

O mi sono perso qualcosa?

----------

## MyZelF

No, quello che dici è corretto, ed in effetti nel caso di upgrade con -D si tratta sicuramente della soluzione più pratica.

Tuttavia anche il fatto di mascherare tutte le versioni superiori potrebbe portare qualche problema, ad esempio se un pacchetto richiedesse effettivamente una versione superiore dei driver (se non sbaglio le versioni più recenti degli alsa-driver possono essere utilizzati anche su kernel della serie 2.6.x).

----------

## joshuait

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Tuttavia anche il fatto di mascherare tutte le versioni superiori potrebbe portare qualche problema, ad esempio se un pacchetto richiedesse effettivamente una versione superiore dei driver (se non sbaglio le versioni più recenti degli alsa-driver possono essere utilizzati anche su kernel della serie 2.6.x).

 

Vero, si otterrebbe proprio quella segnalazione d'errore citata sopra, ma con un vantaggio: apparirà solo per richieste di dipendenze reali (es >media-sound/alsa-driver-99.9) e non per quelle di un generico supporto virtual/alsa, come nel caso citato di alsa-tools...

L'utente a quel punto sa che servono reali funzioni dei driver non disponibili nel suo kernel e può aggiornarlo (sperando che in quel momento la versione del driver del kernel disponibile sia sincronizzata con quella degli alsa-driver   :Twisted Evil:  !!)

----------

## MyZelF

Ok, mi hai convinto...  :Wink: 

----------

## MonsterMord

Tutto il mio problema nasce dal fatto che quando alsa-driver cercava di installarsi andava prima a fare una backup dei alsa del kernel, poi si compilava e dava ERRORE   :Exclamation: 

Ora, visto che ho i driver belli e funzionanti preferirei evitare queste seccature:

```

mord@mordmobile mord $ cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

Compiled on May 11 2004 for kernel 2.6.6.

```

Spero di non avere problemi con il fatto di avere gli alsa-driver versione 1.0.4rc2 e i media-sound/alsa-tools media-sound/alsa-utils versione 1.0.3

Ma voi come avete fatto?

Sono solo io ad usare alsa + 2.6 ?

----------

## MonsterMord

Beh, ho pensato di risolvere il problema alla radice: sono passato ad un altra versione

Ho ricompilato il kernel lasciando come modulo solo il supporto sonoro e:

```

rm /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge unmerge alsa-driver alsa-utils alsa-tools

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =alsa-driver-1.0.5 =alsa-utils-1.0.5 =alsa-tools-1.0.5

```

Si è compilato tutto a meraviglia, spero che si senta altrettanto bene.

----------

